# My Best Friend Wembley



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

This is my gorgeous girl, Wembley. We lost her to the dreaded cancer on January 18th. She was truly the love of my life. I miss her more every single day. Sometimes the pain of missing her feels unbearable. Wembley was only seven when she passed away, after a very short battle. The chemo just didn't help her. She had lymphoma and it spread to her brain.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love
Aloha To You Beautiful Wimbley


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very very sorry...I also lost a dog at the age of 7...its just too soon. My heart breaks for you. Wimbley was a beautiful girl.


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks to you both for your kind words. I just miss her so much and think of Wembley all day long. It's hard, because a lot of people don't understand just how special she will always be.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Wembley was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wembley*

Wembley-what a gorgeous girl.
I am so very sorry.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

She was so pretty, love her name, sorry you lost her, cancer sucks.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

The time we have with them is never ever long enough and when we lose them they leave behind a hole so big.

Sleep softly Wembley


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

You lost your beautiful girl, Wembley, just 3 days before I lost my girl Cobey in January. And yes, it's still incredibly hard. We lost our very first golden at the age of 7, so I know how hard that is and what a shock it is that you never really get over. I hope she and Cobey are running and playing at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Wembley, those are beautiful pictures of her.


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks so much to everyone for your kind words! I appreciate being able to talk about this in an environment where I won't get a "she's just a dog" reaction. Wembley was definitely not just a dog! She was my sweet princess.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

wHAT A BEAUTIFUL FACE! i AM SO SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS.


----------

